# A Big Thank You is in order...



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Just want to say Thanks to NIMT (Sean) for all the help he has give me in the last couple of day's.:appl::appl::appl:

Tom


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sean is a terrific guy---one of those who quietly helps everyone else without making an issue of it. OH, AND HE'S A CLOSET S SCALER!!!! No wonder everyone likes him!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the S-scalers should should stay in the closet, it's where they belong.


----------

